

Ask HN: Review my startup - Top Ten Dishes - rishikhullar

Hello! Recently launched http://www.toptendishes.com/ and wanted to engage your feedback. Our goal is to organize, categorize and rank dishes in NYC (and eventually other cities) to simplify the dish discovery process.  Trying to make it easier for people to find out where to eat based on their cravings.<p><i></i>Note:  Some things we are changing this week:
--instead of "The Top Ten Lists" it will read "User Picks".  
--the URLs of the Expert Pages will be different<p>Thanks for your time!<p>Cheers,
Rishi
======
mhd
Not enough time for a thorough perusal, but some quick observations:

1) is the flash for the city name really necessary?

2) the pages could really benefit from a more uniform grid. There's no decent
vertical alignment.

3) If I click on any picture in a search, I'm taken to the cheeseburger page.

4) The URLs would probably better if the order was reversed, and maybe even
with slashes instead of hypens (i.e. all-Gnocchi-Manhattan-new-york -> /new-
york/manhattan/gnocchi/all)

~~~
rishikhullar
Thanks for the feedback! Re #3, what do you mean by "in a search".

~~~
mhd
Apparently it's gotten that far that I consider any kind of navigation a
"search". I meant if you click on any kind of food, and on the result page
click on the image of the dish. The Url seems to be correct (e.g.
"[http://www.toptendishes.com/Samosa~Banjara~-manhattan-new-
yo...](http://www.toptendishes.com/Samosa~Banjara~-manhattan-new-york)), but
the page displayed is "Home > Top Ten Best Burgers (Beef) in Manhattan, New
York > Cheeseburger".

~~~
rishikhullar
Ahhh ok -- fixed! Thanks again for that feedback.

------
byoung2
Clickable: <http://www.toptendishes.com>

